# Jos. A. Bank vs. Mens Wearhouse



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

So for those of you that have knowledge in the suit industry please help me out  I went to the Mens Wearhouse purchased a suit and also a sport coat and slacks. I had all the items tailored. The pants fit fine. The coats are another story. The guy said that because my shoulders were so broad they needed to go up with the suit size but my waist so much smaller the suit looked shapeless (he used more technical words ofcourse) but he explained that the tailor would take in the waist area and stuff to make it more fit for my body. Well I got the coats back after tailoring and they don't lay flat around my bicept area (large wrinkles that's probably not the right term but hopefully you get the idea). It's like the sleaves have been twisted and one is slightly more twisted (wrinkled) than the other. Also the arms have been like sewn to the armpit region or something so I have minimal arm movement. The front of the coat is longer than the back of the coat. 

I have two options. I can take it back to the mens wearhouse and have their tailors take another shot. Or I can return it for a refund and go to Jos. A. Bank or Joseph A Bank. I don't know if Jos. A. Bank does coat tailoring though. I plan on stopping by Jos. A. Bank just to ask and see. Based on their website their sales look way better than what I got at the mens wearhouse. They have like $1k suits marked down to $400-$500. They also have $795 suits marked down to $395. I may be able to get 2 suits at Jos. A. Bank for the price I paid for the suit, sport coat and slacks at mens wearhouse. 

Do any of you have experience with either of these formal attire stores? If so was it a good or bad experience and did you prefer one over the other? I kinda lack confidence in the tailor at the mens wearhouse. 

Hope someone can help


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know about either places. Do you have smaller shops that sell suits around you? I had better luck with places like that. You do pay more, but you get your monies worth.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

i worked at mens warehouse and I can tell you that stores vary greatly depending on the managment , some are really horrible, and others hold high standards for the customers, our store always had to make sure the customer was sattisfied with tailoring, did they seem knowledgeble? how did they treat you otherwise? Some people are just difficult to fit and the tailors also vary in experience, we had an older lady working there whos been there for like 15 years, she wasnt very fast and often made mistakes resulting in some dssapointment. 
I would get a refund and go to a different location.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> i worked at mens warehouse and I can tell you that stores vary greatly depending on the managment , some are really horrible, and others hold high standards for the customers, our store always had to make sure the customer was sattisfied with tailoring, did they seem knowledgeble? how did they treat you otherwise? Some people are just difficult to fit and the tailors also vary in experience, we had an older lady working there whos been there for like 15 years, she wasnt very fast and often made mistakes resulting in some dssapointment.
> I would get a refund and go to a different location.


Well I don't really trust them. I don't think they know anything, they just try to talk their way into a sale. They were trying to say oh that's just how a sport coat fits. I'm explaining to them that if I bring my shoulders forward to make myself more narrow that the sport coat problem goes away and that I think the coat is too small. Finally a guy goes a size up to a 48. It is better and they say oh the 48 will work so they ordered one. Thing is I still feel it's too small because it still slightly has the same shoulder problem. The problem I think they're having is I have wide shoulders and if they get a coat that fits my shoulders there will be too much material to take in the waist area (they didn't say this but I'm guessing that's what their concern is). I have a sport coat that I got at JC Penny's for like $150 on sale and I think it fits better. Strange thing is that it is listed as a 44 yet the 48 at mens wearhouse doesn't seem any bigger.

Then the suit. I put the suit on and again the salesmen says oh the sleeves of a suit do that see mine. but he has got himself standing in an awkward arm position. My suit does it when I'm resting my arms at my sides. 5 people from my family noticed the sleeves weren't right yet the guy at the mens wearhouse couldn't tell? I couldn't even move my arms forward. 3 people in my family said the sleeves were sewn backwards. 
The tailor comes out and all she could say was oh we didn't do any alterations in that area. Yet the salesguy suddenly agrees with me that when I tried the suit on it looked different around my arms. Then the tailor blames the problem on width of my arms, but said she would try to fix it. I'm worried that the more they alter it the worse the suit will look.

Regarldless I think I'm going to head downtown to that other suit place see what they got and see how it fits. The scary part is I can be easily coerced on this because I know nothing about suits and I don't have anyone really that can go with me and tell me that fits correctly. I could ask my mom but how strange would it look for a guy in his mid 20's to have his mom there telling him that fits that doesn't, lol. I need to get some friends that are girls or are gay. If I end up buying stuff there I'll try the retailored mens wearhouse stuff on, say I don't like it and ask for my money back.

I know this place is going to get soooo ticked. But I just spent a whole lot of money there and I expect the suit to not necessarily look amazing but at least not be able to see obvious flaws.

Sorry that was long. *One question for you since you worked there, did you take returns even after the items were altered/ tailored to different lengths? Did you charge a restocking fee? The receipt says if you're not satisfied you have 90 days to return the items.* thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scairy,

I look at it this way. You are in the driver's seat. You paid good money for a service and they have to get it right. If you have to, ask them to take your measurements again or see a manager. Something really doesn't sound right.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Scairy,
> 
> I look at it this way. You are in the driver's seat. You paid good money for a service and they have to get it right. If you have to, ask them to take your measurements again or see a manager. Something really doesn't sound right.


I decided I'll just deal with it. The manager is just going to say oh that's how suits fit. And after reading the very last paragraph on the back of the receipt at the end it says any altered items are up to management to handle. So they can essentially just decline. If the appearance of my suit is what makes or breaks me so be it. Too bad physical threats weren't permitted in society because I'm pretty sure I could make them get it right with a single threat :lol


----------

